

Show HN: Pickmoto - an iOS app to track your football predictions - dreadpirateryan
http://www.pickmoto.com

======
dreadpirateryan
Some friends and I have been working on this app for a few months. We wanted a
way to track our football predictions throughout the entire season, and
compete against each other on who makes better predictions. Let me know if you
have any feedback: ryan@pickmoto.com. Thanks HN!

